# Kool Lemon



## Overhauler (Feb 17, 2018)

Newly acquired, all original CF


 

 CF


----------



## rollfaster (Feb 17, 2018)

Holy crap, just three months apart. FF.


----------



## 72runner (Feb 17, 2018)

Just picked up a minty 70 lemon myself


----------



## Paul R (Feb 17, 2018)

love it!! I have room for 1 or 2 more bikes in my stash, looking forward to spring clean up week, summer, rummage sales and flea markets, hunting is pretty thin here right now.. Would like one nice original schwinn and a generic nothing special bike that I wouldnt hurt anyones feelings if I customized it some..I had no plans for the wedge to fall in my lap, but beings its here it will get proper loving..


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (Feb 18, 2018)

great bikes ,I have a rider condition 73 but would like to find a older one myself


----------



## schwinnray (Feb 18, 2018)

nice i've been looking for a lemon fastback or manta


----------

